# Iran Is About To Become Westernized Due To Trump Backing Iranians Revolting Against The Mulluhs



## Steve_McGarrett (Dec 30, 2017)

Remember when Iranians took to the streets revolting against their tyrannical government run by the Mulluhs when Obama was in office but he took sides with the Muslim Brotherhood and did nothing. Well, that's going to be different this time. It's being said that Trump's CIA is behind this current revolt and that's a good thing. The young Iranians are fed up with the Mulluhs draconian restrictions on their lives and they're fed up with the Mulluhs funding terrorism. They want to become westernized like they used to be before the 1979 Revolution. The word is being put out on the streets there that the Trumpenfuhrer has their backs. They know what a great leader he is and it will encourage them. Ladies and gentlemen, the Trump Effect is in progress in the cities of Iran. Trump tweeted this last night.

Donald J. Trump
@realDonaldTrump
Many reports of peaceful protests by Iranian citizens fed up with regime’s corruption & its squandering of the nation’s wealth to fund terrorism abroad. Iranian govt should respect their people’s rights, including right to express themselves. The world is watching! #IranProtests
9:42 PM · Dec 29, 2017

Iranians Revolt. Why Now?





Iran is being rocked by anti-government protests. Here's why demonstrators deserve Trump's support

Female Iranian sheds traditional Muslim head scarf and speaks to protesters.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 30, 2017)

Iran's  actually the most intelligent Muslim nation in the region.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Dec 30, 2017)

Iran pre 1979 Revolution.


----------



## pismoe (Dec 30, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Iran's  actually the most intelligent Muslim nation in the region.


---------------------------------------   iranians are PERSIAN ,


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 30, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Female Iranian sheds traditional Muslim head scarf and speaks to protesters.


Did you happen to notice that no one is paying any attention to her?   .....


----------



## pismoe (Dec 30, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Female Iranian sheds traditional Muslim head scarf and speaks to protesters.
> ...


--------------------------------------------------------------------   probably Fearful , see what the iranian 'basigi' did to 'Neda Soltan' , the Green Eyed girl a few years ago .   And this time the Revolution might be different than in 2009 .   'hussein obama' is gone and President Trump may support the revolution this time Sunni .


----------



## pismoe (Dec 30, 2017)

i betcha that the 'mullahs' , imams and 'basiji' are paying attention to this though  Sunni .  ---   Iranians Revolt. Why Now?  ---   And i wonder what President Trump will do .   I recently advised him in a phonecall to supply these Revolutionary's with guns , ammo and other good stuff  Sunni .


----------



## dani67 (Dec 30, 2017)

big surprise for me


----------



## dani67 (Dec 30, 2017)

pismoe said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...


problem is that protester havnt leader now


----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 30, 2017)

Lets not start counting chickens before they hatch


----------



## dani67 (Dec 30, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Iran pre 1979 Revolution.


same ... in private now. but no in public


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Dec 30, 2017)

Trump has nothing to do with Iran and what's most likely to happen is the protests will be quashed just like they have in the past with no change.


----------



## dani67 (Dec 30, 2017)

Manonthestreet said:


> Lets not start counting chickens before they hatch


yes . im iranian and i dont understand .maybe its mullah plan


----------



## pismoe (Dec 30, 2017)

dani67 said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Iran pre 1979 Revolution.
> ...


------------------------------------------------------------------------  gotta Hide out eh Dani .  Course if a mullah decides to send the 'basiji' to your house while you are singing 'the happy song' and dancing with girls in 'hot pants' then you and girls are probably in hot water eh Dani ??


----------



## dani67 (Dec 30, 2017)

pismoe said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...


it was for long time ago.basij havnt power like before ....
. sorry for bad english im drunk now


----------



## pismoe (Dec 30, 2017)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Trump has nothing to do with Iran and what's most likely to happen is the protests will be quashed just like they have in the past with no change.


    --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------  Maybe , who knows .   ---   Report: 3 protesters shot dead by Revolutionary Guards as Iran rallies intensify  ---   things might be escalating  TAZ .


----------



## pismoe (Dec 30, 2017)

dani67 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------   Maybe President Trump will take a leadership role .    The TRUMP seems to have taken notice on whats going on in 'iran' and i don't think that he likes the 'iranian' government Dani .


----------



## dani67 (Dec 30, 2017)

pismoe said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Trump has nothing to do with Iran and what's most likely to happen is the protests will be quashed just like they have in the past with no change.
> ...


5 killed in lorestan. but we dont know is true or ..
.  . lor people like  your black for us. very  koskhol....


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 30, 2017)

Iran is a democracy and holds free elections.

So why are so many American's cheering for radical anarchists to overthrow the elected government?    ....


----------



## pismoe (Dec 30, 2017)

i don't care about their elections , its just many Americans don't like 'iran' , you know that don't you Sunni ??


----------



## pismoe (Dec 30, 2017)

i think that many Americans see 'iran' , a muslim , shiite country as being an enemy of the USA  Sunni .    ------------------   was the same when 'hussein obama' was in power and he liked 'iran' but he is gone now Sunni .


----------



## pismoe (Dec 30, 2017)

i think that 'iran' has rallies where they chant Death to America , don't they Sunni ??


----------



## dani67 (Dec 30, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> Iran is a democracy and holds free elections.
> 
> So why are so many American's cheering for radical anarchists to overthrow the elected government?    ....


*Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps must accept candidate. democracy?*
*islam democracy?*


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 30, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Female Iranian sheds traditional Muslim head scarf and speaks to protesters.
> ...



  So you're against Iran becoming westernised ?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 30, 2017)

dani67 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > dani67 said:
> ...



  Wait a minute.....isn't alcohol frowned upon?


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 30, 2017)

dani67 said:


> Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps must accept candidate. democracy?
> islam democracy?


The Iranian people get to vote and elect their leader? ... Correct?

So how is that not a Democracy?   .....


----------



## dani67 (Dec 30, 2017)

people attack to city hall in erak city (iran)


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 30, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps must accept candidate. democracy?
> ...



  What about the mullahs?


----------



## dani67 (Dec 30, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps must accept candidate. democracy?
> ...


we have 3 option.
1: dont vote
2: vote to rouhani 
3:vote to raisi 
if we dont vote to rouhani. raisi will be iranian president. hardliner conservative mullah.
sanction and sanction and sanction . like bastard ahmadinejad/ 
before ahmadinejad. 1$= 900 toman.  after ahmadinejad. 1$= 3800 toman.
even i cant change my iphone 6 to iphone 7 now.even i can buy playstation game like before....


----------



## pismoe (Dec 30, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


------------------------------------------------   Dani is a FREEDOM Fighter so he gets drunk in his locked closet at home  HWGo .


----------



## pismoe (Dec 30, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps must accept candidate. democracy?
> ...


----------------------------------------  just hearing a retired foreign office , diplomat type guy on TV FOX , he describes 'iran' as a dictatorship Sunni .


----------



## dani67 (Dec 30, 2017)

pismoe said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > dani67 said:
> ...


im north persian . Don't trouble troubles unless troubles trouble you.
iran regime fucked isis . you think they cant fuck me ?so im drink my wine and fucking my girlfriend.


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 30, 2017)

I find it quite amusing, that the people who hate the BLM and SJW idiots who riot and loot in cities across America, and want them either locked up or shoot in the streets.

Are the same people who support the radical anarchist students who are basically doing the same thing in Iranian cities.   .....


----------



## pismoe (Dec 30, 2017)

like i said , yer a FREEDOM Fighter  Dani !!    Course a Gentleman doesn't talk that way about his girlfriend  Dani .


----------



## dani67 (Dec 30, 2017)

iranian people dont like arabs.dont like israel. dont like british. just one way for fuck  them. usa or france help iranian protester.


----------



## pismoe (Dec 30, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> I find it quite amusing, that the people who hate the BLM and SJW idiots who riot and loot in cities across America, and want them either locked up or shoot in the streets.
> 
> Are the same people who support the radical anarchist students who are basically doing the same thing in Iranian cities.   .....


------------------------------------------   many Americans would not agree with your comparison .   Many Americans see 'iran' as an enemy right up there with the 'norks'  .  For one , Remember the Hostage Crisis   Sunni .


----------



## dani67 (Dec 30, 2017)

pismoe said:


> like i said , yer a FREEDOM Fighter  Dani !!    Course a Gentleman doesn't talk that way about his girlfriend  Dani .


my city is tourist city. so im not in  love. my gf are tourist. my girlfriend changing in  3 days ....
so..........
sorry for bad english. i didnt talk english 6 months and im drunk


----------



## pismoe (Dec 30, 2017)

dani67 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > like i said , yer a FREEDOM Fighter  Dani !!    Course a Gentleman doesn't talk that way about his girlfriend  Dani .
> ...


----------------------------------------------------------   still not Polite .


----------



## pismoe (Dec 30, 2017)

dani67 said:


> iranian people dont like arabs.dont like israel. dont like british. just one way for fuck  them. usa or france help iranian protester.


----------------------------------------------------------------   i can imagine the dislike for 'arabs and i can't understand 'iranian , Persians' accepting 'arab' religion of 'islam' Dani .  --------------------   just a comment Dani .


----------



## pismoe (Dec 30, 2017)

did you attend the 'Cyrus the Great' celebration or Commemoration , i think it was a few weeks ago .  I think i read that there was lots of spies and government men amongst the people that were there to pay Honor to Cyrus Dani .


----------



## pismoe (Dec 30, 2017)

yep , Cyrus the Great is honored by Persians and i don't think that he was 'muslim' .----  Articles: Mullahs Tremble as Iran's People Honor Cyrus the Great at Pasargad  ---    i think that CYRUS was Zorastrium eh Dani ??


----------



## dani67 (Dec 30, 2017)

pismoe said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > iranian people dont like arabs.dont like israel. dont like british. just one way for fuck  them. usa or france help iranian protester.
> ...


christian german didnt like jew too .but who is jesus? son of maria? maria was jew.jesus is .... too


----------



## dani67 (Dec 30, 2017)

pismoe said:


> did you attend the 'Cyrus the Great' celebration or Commemoration , i think it was a few weeks ago .  I think i read that there was lots of spies and government men amongst the people that were there to pay Honor to Cyrus Dani .


we love cyrus more than mohammad


----------



## dani67 (Dec 30, 2017)

pismoe said:


> did you attend the 'Cyrus the Great' celebration or Commemoration , i think it was a few weeks ago .  I think i read that there was lots of spies and government men amongst the people that were there to pay Honor to Cyrus Dani .










cyrus tomb in iran.
cyrus bithsday


----------



## Lastamender (Dec 30, 2017)

Then they should make sure the penalty for being an apostate is eliminated. But then you have to eliminate Islam.


----------



## pismoe (Dec 30, 2017)

dani67 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > did you attend the 'Cyrus the Great' celebration or Commemoration , i think it was a few weeks ago .  I think i read that there was lots of spies and government men amongst the people that were there to pay Honor to Cyrus Dani .
> ...


---------------------------------------------------------------   seems to me that these CYRUS Admirers might be a large percent of the protesters protesting 'miulahs , imams and various muslims , i don't know .  Just a thought Dani .


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Dec 30, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> Iran is a democracy and holds free elections.
> 
> So why are so many American's cheering for radical anarchists to overthrow the elected government?    ....



Oh please Iran is very far from free elections.  The mullahs choose the president and it's always going to be a fundamentalist.  I know many many Iranians who fled.  They will be pouring money into a revolution.  Now that obama is gone, they have a chance.


----------



## pismoe (Dec 30, 2017)

dani67 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > dani67 said:
> ...


---------------------------------------------------------------  can't talk about German , i'm American .   My point about muslims and Persia is that 'islam' was forced on you Persian guys and now you guys are all mostly shiite muslims Dani .  I think that the 'muslims' conquered 'Persia' and forced 'islam' on Persisia .     In America , Christianity was not FORCED on Americans as most Americans simply accept Christianity of the American sort which can be pretty much anything nowadays .


----------



## pismoe (Dec 30, 2017)

dani67 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > did you attend the 'Cyrus the Great' celebration or Commemoration , i think it was a few weeks ago .  I think i read that there was lots of spies and government men amongst the people that were there to pay Honor to Cyrus Dani .
> ...


--------------------------------------------------------   its pretty amazing that the muslims that run 'iran' haven't bulldozed and destroyed that CYRUS Tomb .   From what i have read the muslims pretty much destroy anything that is pre islamic .    I suppose [guessing ] that the Shah is responsible for the Cyrus Tomb being preserved up to his time and the muslims will get around to destroying it when they think they can get away with it Dani .  [guess]


----------



## dani67 (Dec 30, 2017)

pismoe said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


hardliner wanted destroy  .... after revolution . but khomeini  didnt accept it. i dont know why.


----------



## pismoe (Dec 30, 2017)

probably , maybe the 'mullah' khomeini didn't want to have trouble with Cyrus admirers .  Destroy the Cyrus tomb and he'd annoy lots of Cyrus Admirers , i guess .     Perhaps they'll destroy at a later date  Dani .


----------



## pismoe (Dec 30, 2017)

best to get rid of your muslims , mullahs , imams and similar types  Dani .


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Dec 31, 2017)

Do they have strip clubs in Iran?


----------

